# GPS data



## awp (May 12, 2012)

Is there an easy way to copy GPS data from one picture and apply it to others?  I'm thinking of getting a Nikon GP-1 type unit but I almost always work with two cameras. Do I need to buy one for each body?


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 12, 2012)

Andrew,

Synchronize Metadata will let you sync GPS info:



OTOH, if you would get a GPS track logger, you could tag all your photos after importing based on a tracklog, independant of what camera they came from.

Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 12, 2012)

Beat, I see that Camera Info section in the Sync Metadata dialog on LR4, but not in LR3. Do you see it in LR3?


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 12, 2012)

TNG said:


> Beat, I see that Camera Info section in the Sync Metadata dialog on LR4, but not in LR3. Do you see it in LR3?



No I don't, and I was missing the fact that we're talking LR3 here.

I think in this case Jeffrey's Geoencoding plug-in would be the only way to copy GPS data, but only into the so called "shadow GPS data" that can be filled by the plug-in. The same applies to tag pictures based on a tracklog.

Beat


----------



## awp (May 13, 2012)

Sorry I use LR 4. Have now updated my profile. I'll have a look at GPS trackers.


----------



## mhilbush (May 13, 2012)

FWIW, I picked up a Qstarz BT-Q1000XT on Amazon a few weeks ago.  I used it on a recent trip to the Peruvian Amazon and it worked fantastic.  Lr4 made easy work of geo-tagging all my photos.


----------



## awp (May 13, 2012)

I've had a look at trackers now but it just seems such a fash - I'd rather have the info embedded into the file at the time of shooting.


----------



## awp (May 13, 2012)

Do all Nikon compatible GPS devices write to NEF files as well as jpeg?  I've heard some don't write to raw files which doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 13, 2012)

"Do all Nikon compatible GPS devices write to NEF files?"

Yes, directly into the EXIF tags. Nikon offer a lot more freedom to attach GPS devices directly to the camera, so I have a small Garmin which plugs into the cable release socket via a very cheap adapter (which takes both the Garmin and the cable release). I find this so much better than mucking around with tracklogs. Tracklogs are for Canon shooters?

John


----------



## mhilbush (May 13, 2012)

awp said:


> I've had a look at trackers now but it just seems such a fash - I'd rather have the info embedded into the file at the time of shooting.


Me too!  While that is ideal, there are practical considerations -- at least for me.  For about $100 (the cost of a GPS Logger), I can geotag photos from any/all of my cameras -- 1D Mark III, 5D, and Powershot G10.  This is way cheaper than any of the alternatives, and is well worth the small bit of work to do the geo-tagging in Lr4.


----------



## clee01l (May 13, 2012)

awp said:


> I've had a look at trackers now but it just seems such a fash - I'd rather have the info embedded into the file at the time of shooting.


If you work with both cameras simultaneously, then you'll need two GPS-1 Units if you want the info embedded into the file at the time of shooting or if you are willing to synchronise one camera image with another camera in LR, then this is little different from synchronizing with a track after the fact.  Your other option would be 1 GPS unit on two cameras, one camera at a time.

Now that you got my interest, you might be interested in this solution - Bluetooth  One GPS two cameras http://e-geotag.com/products/gps-products/eztag-bluetooth-b2.html
 Also the EZtag single unit has  advantages over the Nikon GP-1 in that it has its own builtin battery so you are not fraining the camera battery. 
http://e-geotag.com/products/gps-products/easytagger.html


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 13, 2012)

johnbeardy said:


> ... Tracklogs are for Canon shooters?



Tracklogs are also for people using them for more than tagging images :razz:


----------



## erro (May 13, 2012)

And with todays smart-phones, most people already have a GPS-logger in their pocket all the time. Just install a tracker-app, turn it on, and let it save your track. Once back home: export a GPX-file, import it into LR and geotag your photos.

Me, I'm using a Samsung Galaxy S2 with the "My Tracks" app. Works just fine.


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 13, 2012)

I have MyTracks on my Android, but the GPS reception and the battery life is not nearly where it is with my Garmin.

Beat


----------



## erro (May 13, 2012)

b_gossweiler said:


> I have MyTracks on my Android, but the GPS reception and the battery life is not nearly where it is with my Garmin.
> 
> Beat



Of course, but the phone is always in my pocket.....


----------



## romap (May 14, 2012)

iPhone + GeoTagr app + Dropbox app + LR4 Maps = the perfect combination for a tracklog.


----------



## realdexter (May 21, 2012)

I dont get this. Lr4 has a geotagging function, but from what I understand I can only use it within Lr? If i export my pictures to jpg the info doesn't follow so Lr doesn't write gps info to the exif info? 

Isn't there any way to make Lr to write this info to exif? And in that case, why didn't Adobe build this function into Lr4?


----------



## romap (May 21, 2012)

If you export your pictures to JPG it will be with GPS info in Exif. And visible in any program or service (Flickr).
Check my photos Map location for example:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/romap/...ilter=1&by=me&taken=datetaken&sort=mostrecent 



realdexter said:


> I dont get this. Lr4 has a geotagging function, but from what I understand I can only use it within Lr? If i export my pictures to jpg the info doesn't follow so Lr doesn't write gps info to the exif info?
> 
> Isn't there any way to make Lr to write this info to exif? And in that case, why didn't Adobe build this function into Lr4?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 21, 2012)

Not sure where you got that understanding from, but it's not correct. Lightroom4 *will* include the info on export unless you specifically tell it not to. Check the export dialog in the Metadata option and you'll see the following:


----------



## realdexter (May 21, 2012)

TNG said:


> Not sure where you got that understanding from, but it's not correct. Lightroom4 *will* include the info on export unless you specifically tell it not to. Check the export dialog in the Metadata option and you'll see the following:
> 
> View attachment 2297



Thanks a lot!! I looked in my export dialog and the remove box was checked, when i unchecked it it works.


----------

